
Adding Static Code Analysis to Stack Overflow - ggregoire
https://stackoverflow.blog/2019/10/08/adding-static-code-analysis-to-stack-overflow
======
saagarjha
Before reading the article I thought they might be adding static code analysis
to Stack Overflow answer snippets, and briefly wondered if that would be a
nice feature to have. Wouldn’t it be great if you could see some common errors
in code before trying it, “e.g. this code doesn’t check an error that it
should, this code exhibits undefined behavior along all paths, etc.”?

~~~
ggregoire
Coincidentally, there is an open discussion about using Prettier to format the
snippets:

[https://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/390208/can-we-
add-a...](https://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/390208/can-we-add-a-button-
format-with-prettier-to-the-toolbar-when-editing-posts)

